# Zahl (float) runden wie



## boelkstoff (29. April 2004)

Hallo.

Folgendes Problem.
ich suche eine Funktion die immer auf die nächst größere Zahl aufrundet.

4,42 --> 5
5,00  --> 5
4,999 --> 5
4,89 -->  5

Gibt es dafür eine?
Wenn ja welche?

Habe schon in der Math Klasse geschaut, aber die meisten runden nur kaufmännisch.


Vielen Dank
Phil


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (29. April 2004)

Math.ceil(double) ist dein Freund 

Math.ceil rundet "zur Decke" (engl. ceiling)
Math.floor rundet "zum Boden" (engl. floor)


----------



## Christian Fein (29. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von boelkstoff _
> *Hallo.
> 
> Folgendes Problem.
> ...



da das normale casten auf int die Nachkommastellen ignoriert kannst du dir das zu gute kommen lassen.

Der wert steckt mal in der variable number


```
if(number%1!=) {
   number  = ((int)number)+1;
}
```

gibt beim Wert 3.00 = 3 raus
und beim Wert 3.01 ->  4.00  -> 4 raus

//EDIT: 
oder so wie reima das macht  (klappt auch)


----------



## boelkstoff (29. April 2004)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
ceil hat mir geholfen


----------

